# Wedding reception brunch menu ideas?



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

My fiancé and I are getting married this January and have decided to have a morning ceremony and a brunch reception. We need some ideas of some dishes that would be both great tasting dishes and relatively inexpensive to do (we are paying for the majority of the wedding). Thanks in advance. 

TM


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the breakfast brunch idea is great. One question I have is are you going to do a buffet or will it be table service. If you're counting pennies, a buffet is much less expensive. If it is buffet, you will run the risk of guests helping themselves to a lot of food and possibly running out. Table service allows you to control how much food will be served, but then you will be paying for servers as well. I'd check out both options first.

Anyway, I've done these before and I would suggest the following (as a buffet, put them in this order of flow, cheapest item to most expensive):

Assorted breads (with butter on the table) or bagels

Salad with assorted dressings (to be put on by the guests)

Veggies, fresh & pickled, including marinated olives and dried fruits

Fresh fruit

Quiche

Potato or rice dish (risotto, roasted fingerling potatoes or polenta cakes are also good)

Proteins (hot or cold like baked chicken, sliced turkey, pork loin or roast beef)

Smoked salmon is always a big hit, but it's expensive.

I hope this helps.

BW


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never been to a brunch wedding but I've always wanted to and if done right I think could be incredibly elegant. Brunch happens to be one of people's favorite meals, probably because it doesn't happen often and can be really special at times. Can you begin by telling us what you have in mind? You could always try going to a various breakfast buffets in your area and get an idea of what is possibly served there. Atlantic City and Vegas are good places to go for this type of research /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

First and foremost is the cocktails, and at brunch it will be a much cheaper alcohol spread than a dinner service. I'm thinking bloody mary's, bellinis, and mimosas to start off with, accompanied by a selection of fruit juices. And don't forget spiked coffee drinks (I wouldn't say no to a cup of coffee with Bailey's Irish cream). I'm imagining beautifully wrapped assortments of teas as wedding favors.

If you're thinking a self-serve buffet then you could serve quiches, fritattas, stuffed mushrooms, and breakfast potatoes along with the typical sausage/bacon and scrambled eggs and a carved Virginia ham. Also an assortment of bagels with accompaniments, and don't forget the muffins. A large array of fruit alongside french toast or pancakes with flavored syrups and toppings.

If you're willing to shell out a bit more for staff you could have an omelet station and a crepes station.


----------

